# Truvativ Stylo World Cup SS bars, 180 grams? Not quite.



## Iamwarthog (May 30, 2006)

I received some Truvativ Stylo World Cup Single Speed flat bars that I ordered today. They felt a little on the heavy side, so I weighed them. 274 grams. I wasn't really interested in some weight weenie bars, but DANG! Supposed to be 180 grams, actually 274? That's quite a discrepancy. Anybody else seen this?


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

The Salsas which look pretty much the same to me are 159g for the 25.4, and 234g for the 31.8s. (Averaged out from dozen I have sitting here).

That's at the full 710mm too, so by the time you cut them down to something that will actually fit between trees, man, the 25.4s would be light.


----------



## Iamwarthog (May 30, 2006)

I had thought perhaps the scale went screwy, so I tried a couple of different things on it to make sure it was okay. For example, one of those 31.8 Salsa bars, which Salsa's websibe claims are 261 grams, the same scale showed as 261 grams on the nose and a DT Swiss XR 4.2D rim thats advertised as 400 grams was 404. I usually expect a +/- of 10 to 15 grams on parts, just was tripped out by the 94 gram discrepancy and was curious to see if anybody else had found the same thing. Oh well, they should be nice and stiff when i'm yanking on them while I struggle to get my fat butt up the hill.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

IMO Truvativ deserves 'em back. 

--sParty


----------



## cowpaste (Feb 10, 2009)

I just got the same bars and noticed a similar weight discrepancy:



Why even claim it's 180 [g]?? T__T


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

It looked like a typo from day one.

I don't think they were trying to lie, I think someone just screwed up typing in the info


----------



## Renovatio (Nov 22, 2007)

Doesn't matter if its a typo, what they posted should be accuarte to the consumer. A 53% error should not be tolerated and Truvativ should either replace them in they were a lead lemon or refund. Accuracy of weight should be +/- 5%.


----------



## cowpaste (Feb 10, 2009)

Suppose I actually did want to return this. Who would I contact? The vendor or the manufacturer (Truvativ/SRAM)?


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

cowpaste said:


> Suppose I actually did want to return this. Who would I contact? The vendor or the manufacturer (Truvativ/SRAM)?


i would say start with the vendor, then go to the manufacturer if needed.


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

The Ritchey WCS version of this bar is about 30 grams lighter, according to my scale. At some point we'll see a 180-gram OS carbon flat bar with 10-degree sweep.


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

pinkrobe said:


> The Ritchey WCS version of this bar is about 30 grams lighter, according to my scale. At some point we'll see a 180-gram OS carbon flat bar with 10-degree sweep.


they are 9 degree but I love my Syntace Duraflite 31.8 carbon at 160g:thumbsup:

http://www.syntace.com/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1496


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

Iamwarthog said:


> I received some Truvativ Stylo World Cup Single Speed flat bars that I ordered today. They felt a little on the heavy side, so I weighed them. 274 grams. I wasn't really interested in some weight weenie bars, but DANG! Supposed to be 180 grams, actually 274? That's quite a discrepancy. Anybody else seen this?


I haven't checked out Truvativs website but do they make a carbon that could be at 180g?


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

scooter916 said:


> they are 9 degree but I love my Syntace Duraflite 31.8 carbon at 160g:thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.syntace.com/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1496


Nice! They're 3x what the Truvativ costs, but are definitely lighter. I would guess that the 630mm version is about 170g...


----------



## cowpaste (Feb 10, 2009)

After looking through a few company/product websites, I'm guessing that an aluminum wide flat handlebar really can't be made lightweight. 

Still, I wish the Truvativ listing was accurate. In that case I would have bought the Salsa Pro Moto flat bar instead, which is lighter (261g claimed) at a longer length of 710mm.

By the way scooter, apparently Truvativ makes some lighter carbon flat bars but they are not as wide as I would like: www.sram.com/_media/pdf/en/truvativ/specs/mtbbars.pdf


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

i'd return them to the manufacturer on principal. I despise people who pull that crap. There's always a little error in the scale, but that's rediculous. I'd really go to Truvativ, i bet they'll try and make it up to you more than the dealer, and it isnt the dealer's fault really if they didnt know.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

I’m more than a little bit surprised that any of you guys either didn’t research similar products before purchasing or did research similar products and still thought that weight was even remotely realistic.

Even researching Truvativ as a company would reveal that they routinely make “typos” when it comes to weights so they definitely need to make improvements.


----------



## cowpaste (Feb 10, 2009)

EGF168 said:


> I'm more than a little bit surprised that any of you guys either didn't research similar products before purchasing or did research similar products and still thought that weight was even remotely realistic.
> 
> Even researching Truvativ as a company would reveal that they routinely make "typos" when it comes to weights so they definitely need to make improvements.


I agree that I could have done more research, but I'm inclined to blame Truvativ more than myself. These handlebars were the first bars I ever purchased, and it was the first time I ever weighed a bike component (i.e. I'm somewhat of a component weight newb). When I first saw the 180g listing, I thought it fabulous and trusted it because it came from a famous company. Component weight is such an important factor nowadays, so I assumed published weights would be heavily scrutinized by the company. Obviously I was wrong, but how heck was I supposed to know that Truvativ often makes these types of mistakes?


----------



## OilcanRacer (Jan 4, 2008)

Thylacine said:


> The Salsas which look pretty much the same to me are 159g for the 25.4, and 234g for the 31.8s. (Averaged out from dozen I have sitting here).
> 
> That's at the full 710mm too, so by the time you cut them down to something that will actually fit between trees, man, the 25.4s would be light.


710mm? i only see 680mm on their site

http://www.salsacycles.com/handlebars_mtn.html


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

OilcanRacer said:


> 710mm? i only see 680mm on their site
> 
> http://www.salsacycles.com/handlebars_mtn.html


Its the fourth one down

"Pro Moto Flat Bar
...
261 grams at full 710mm width for 17°"


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

PRO MOTO™ FLAT BAR

* 7075-T6 aluminum
* Quad butted areas on each side
* Graduated ends for easy trimming
* 5°, 11° or 17° bend, 31.8mm clamp,
* 261 grams at full 710mm width for 17°
* Black bead-blast finish


----------



## OilcanRacer (Jan 4, 2008)

yeah i saw that, just 100g heavier than was stated. maybe be a typo? 159g and 710mmx25.4? 

or is the 31,8 710mm and the 24.5 shorter?


----------



## amitshofar (Sep 24, 2005)

*Same thing for me - 280gr.*

Since I shipped it far and paid shipment fees, I was stuck with that.
Pretty annoying and poor service quality in my mind.

Amit


----------



## uknathank (Jan 11, 2009)

wow I was about to buy a set of these... lame. but glad I came across this thread. I am going to hold out for new Edge Composites 710mm flat bar:

http://www.bikerumor.com/2009/09/28...r-tubular-wheel-and-new-forks-bars-and-stems/


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

There is no reason a flat bar should be that heavy carbon risers come in right in at 180 grams commonly


----------



## cowpaste (Feb 10, 2009)

Well...it's a pretty wide flat bar and not made of carbon fiber. Look at this for example: http://www.eastonbike.com/PRODUCTS/BARS/09/bar_xc_ea70_wide_'09.html

It's only 15 mm shorter than the Truvativ Style WC SS bars, and the claimed weight is 250 g. So apparently the Truvativ bar weight is pretty normal given the width (and the fact that the clamp is OS). Still, Truvativ needs to fix their typos so newbs like me don't get tricked when making first time purchases.


----------

